# Access vom Programm aus starten



## Solna (4. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage:

Es sollte möglich sein von java Programm aus ein Access Datenbank zu starten (öffnen).
Wenn ja, weißt vielleicht jemand, wie das geht?

Mfg Solna :roll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Sep 2008)

Wobei genau gibts Probleme? Kannst du die Frage etwas konkreter formulieren?


----------



## Solna (4. Sep 2008)

O, vielen dank für die schnelle Reaktion  

Mein Programm wertet die daten in einer DB Tabelle aus und speichert die Auswertung auch in from einer Tabelle. Wenn die Auswertung beendet ist möchte ich, dass diese Datenbank gestartet (geöffnet) wird und Benutzer die Tabellen ansehen kann.
so.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Sep 2008)

OK, und was genau brauchst du jetzt?


----------



## Solna (4. Sep 2008)

Ich suche nahc eine (oder mehrere) Codezeile, die ich am Ende meines Programms schreibe um Access Datenbank mit allen Tabellen zu öffnen. So weißt der Benutzer, dass Programm beendet ist und kann die Ergebnisse ansehen.

So ungefähr:    bla.MeinDatenbank.start();

 :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Sep 2008)

Willst du MS-Access starten oder die mdb-Datei bspw. in einer JTable anzeigen?


----------



## Solna (4. Sep 2008)

MS-Access starten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Sep 2008)

Dann kannst du mal folgendes versuchen:

```
try {
    Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c MeineDB.mdb");
}
catch(java.io.IOException e) {
    e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Sollte das nicht fuktionieren versuche mal:


```
try {
    Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c C:/Programme/Microsoft Office/MSAccess.exe MeineDB.mdb");
}
catch(java.io.IOException e) {
    e.printStackTrace();
}
```

oder


```
try {
    Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c C:/Programme/Microsoft Office/MSAccess.exe -open MeineDB.mdb");
}
catch(java.io.IOException e) {
    e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Die Pfade musst du u.U. anpassen, ich habe schon lange kein MS-Office mehr.
Kann auch sein, dass du den kompletten Pfad zur mdb-Datei angeben musst.


----------



## Solna (5. Sep 2008)

Ich danke dir viele mals!!!

Es hat so funktioniert:


```
try { 
    Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c C:/MeineDb.mdb"); 
} 
catch(java.io.IOException e) { 
    e.printStackTrace(); 
}
```


----------

